# New Year, New Workshop Build



## bucephalus (1 Jan 2011)

Hi Everyone

My real name is Gavin but i'm quite interested in ancient history and for some reason just really like the name of Alexander the Great's horse... hence the screen name. 

I've been lurking around these forums for quite a while now, admiring the fantastic work that so many people produce and learning loads from others' experiences. For the past three years or so I've become increasingly interested in woodworking, to the point where I finally decided to go for it and have a workshop built. I say 'have a workshop built' because although I will be doing some of the insulating and fitting out, there is no way I could build a workshop like many of you folks have. I have learned loads from reading about other's workshop builds, so I thought it only fair that I would share back.

So, here we go...  

This is the garden space available in which to build the new workshop. 























Fortunately, or unfortunately (depending on your point of view) there is no SWIMBO to restrain me... unless you count Ruby, my soon to be workshop assistant  (see avatar image) but in terms of other constraints on the design I wanted to stay within the restrictions of the regulations to avoid having to get involved with planning permission, so it needs to be a low pitch roof. 

Finances are not unlimited  but I didn't want to end up with a shop that was too small and end up regretting it.. so after much agonising about whether to build across the back of the garden, or up one side, in the in the end I decided on a size of approximately 20'x12', to be built where the existing small tool shed is. Another advantage of this placement is that it lines up with my driveway, so bringing materials into the workshop (and hopefully finished items out!) should be easier. Also, if I sell the place, it could be converted without too much hassle into a nice large garage.






Well, I say 'without too much hassle', but obviously that wall would have to come down! #-o 






So after deciding on size and location I then proceeded to agonise about what type of construction to go for... looked at tons of sheds on Greedbay and elsewhere and nearly went for a log cabin type. Then a metal shed caught my eye and I spent ages worrying about what to do about condensation. Then I happened to notice that I could get a concrete garage for about the same price as a large wooden shed would cost me. After visiting a couple of companies and looking at their products I decided a concrete garage was the way forward for me and so with much trepidation I took the plunge and bought one. The company selling the garage offered a good deal on a concrete base also so as I don't know any builders I went for that.

The great day came and this one little old bloke arrived on my doorstep. I thought he was the gaffer or something but it turned out he was here to do pretty much all the work by himself... my imagined 'Williams Pit Crew' of strong labourers and machionery was purely in my imagination - it was this one guy with a spade.  

So he unloads the timber for the shuttering and gets started.






First he dismantled and removed the old shed.






Then he took up the concrete slabs it was on and saved them for re-use in the new base.






Then he got on with taking up the turf.






And it was at this point that I had my first little nagging doubt about 'what have I done? - this workshop is going to be half the size of the garden!' #-o Of course I had known all along it was going to be big (it is actually a fair bit less than half the size of the garden, but it didn't look it). Originally I was going to have it so there would be access up the side between the boundary fence and the workshop but looking at where the stake is in the photo below, I had him change it so that the workshop would sit flush up against the fence.






Its not much but it made a big difference to the feel of the space that was left.  

So, out comes the turf...






...and in comes the first load of hardcore...
















And he barrows it into place.






This photo clearly shows the amount of garden saved by building up flush to the fence.











The more observant of you will have noticed that there is a tree in the way... didn't want to have to take it out if it could be avoided, but now there wasn't enough room with it there, so it had to come out.  
















Then he got his whacker out (if you will excuse the phrase) and gave it a good going over.






As I was standing there watching I thought to myself, if I post these pictures in the forum there are going to be a queue of people telling me that there isn't enough hardcore down there... so I asked the guy and it turned out there was some more coming. There still didn't seem to be anywhere near the amount that I have seen on others' builds though, so I guess time will tell if it's okay or not... :roll: 

I was also quite impressed that he took his time over the shuttering, making sure it was secure and that it was properly square and level.






On top of the hardcore went a thin layer of sand (which again I expected to be thicker, but...).






Which in turn got smoothed down...






Then in went the DPM...






Along with a pipe for the armoured electric cable to run through.






And then the heavens opened after threatening to for the last couple of days...






So the next day was the concrete day and today my guy brought his mate with him...











...and the two of them barrowed the whole lot into the back - I was quite surprised, it only took about three and half hours in total.


















As you can see overnight the pipe morphed into a bigger one - I was a bit concerned the first one was too narrow (had some thoughts about trying to drain water out through there also, not sure if that is possible...? :? 






Anyway as the day progressed it started to look more like what I was expecting and by the time they started tamping it down I was feeling better again about the whole thing. 












I know nothing about laying concrete but they seemed to be doing a nice job and smoothed it down lovely.


















And just as they were nearly finished it started raining again, so the smooth surface finished up full of little craters! :x 


















The concrete base is to the garage manufacturer's specification and is 4" thick and 2" oversize all round. If it can take cars (like it is supposed to do) then hopefully it will be alright for my workshop... so far it has cost £1200.

The finished base, left to go off for a week before installing the garage, which I will share in the next post. Hope you enjoyed it so far!


----------



## skeetoids (1 Jan 2011)

Hi,

Wow, you've really gone to town on this post.

Can't wait to see more progress.

Nice1,

Lee.


----------



## flounder (1 Jan 2011)

Excellent WIP! Looking good so far, keep the reports coming!


----------



## Lons (1 Jan 2011)

Looks a nice project - look forward to seeing the building go up.

I'm sure it will be fine and will definately be more than adequate for your needs, I would be interested to know what depth of hardcore they put in though.
I personally would have gone for a minimum 150mm and I would also have paid a few quid more and reinforced the concrete. Probably overkill and just my opinion.

Another thought is that planning laws have conditions imposed concerning distance from boundary (fence) and existing house.

The rules changed a couple of years ago to extend sheds and garage permitted development but there are stipulations when within 2 metres of a boundary (largely height restrictions as you mentioned) but also construction material combustion risk though your concrete garage probable satisfies this. Also I think that any structure within 5 metres of your existing house becomes an extensin to the house for purpose of permissions. i'm probably out of date on the regs and in any event, as long as you don't p*** off your neighbours you'll be ok.

If questions are raised, I recomment you don't say it's being kitted out as a workshop. A friend did a few years ago and he was lumbered with exhaustive noise tests for months and then given very restrictive hours of use including no weekend after 1pm. He was also advised not to store large quanties of timber as it was a fire risk - Over zealous but it can happen if you get a snotty neighbour and little hitler official. :shock: 

Good luck with the project - keep the pics coming

Bob


----------



## Joe Shmoe (1 Jan 2011)

I love reading workshop builds, and yours looks great so far. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## joiner_sim (1 Jan 2011)

Welcome to the forums Gavin!

All that concrete base work is exhausting! I know from when I had to lay one for a dust extraction unit, It nearly killed me! So fair play in getting some-one else to do it! =D> I think it's going to turn out really quite good, if it is anything like the much smaller garage I have in my back-garden, that unfortunatley has not become a workshop as it's not my house to start defining rooms in!

Whereabout in Staffordshire are you? I'm living in Cannock and work in Rugeley.


----------



## bucephalus (1 Jan 2011)

Cheers for the positive comments - not sure how quick the progress will be now its me rather than somebody else doing the work...



Lons":kbruwctx said:


> I would also have paid a few quid more and reinforced the concrete


Yes... that's a good point that I had forgotten to mention - I fully expected in my naive ignorance that it would be reinforced... but apparently not. I am hoping it won't be a problem, and the actual job done and price was similar to another couple of quotes I had had from builders who supposedly regularly do bases for such garages, but I guess we'll see!

I also take onboard your other points Bob. The majority of non-combustibility (if that is a word) of the concrete garage with a metal roof was definitely a factor in the choice - as the other limits on distances from boundaries and property were pretty much prohibitive given the size of my garden, again without going to planning.

I am lucky in that I have great neighbours who are also fairly hard of hearing.  The workshop will also be fully lined with constructional slab insulation (that is supposed to have good sound reducing properties according to Wickes anyway) and 11mm OSB, so hopefully I won't cause any problems - but yes, its a storage room/home gym as far as anyone else is concerned! :twisted:



joiner_sim":kbruwctx said:


> Whereabout in Staffordshire are you?


I'm a bit further up the road from you - near Newcastle-under-Lyme. I used to live in Hednesford and often have to call in to the area when I am working. Don't know about your experiences but all those lucky people down 'South' appear to be a bit spoiled for choice with timber yards and suppliers... they are a bit thin on the ground around this area... I know of one woodworking tool supplier in Stoke-on-Trent and a traditional family run Timber yard in Nantwich who are great, but other than that..?


----------



## joiner_sim (1 Jan 2011)

I am sort of new to the area, and although work in Rugeley now, don't know any suppliers locally, as the company I work for order from nationwide suppliers. When I used to work in Birmingham, we ordered from Sykes Timber & Vincent Timber mainly. Recently, I have just made an order with a very expensive oinline supplier, TimberCut4u. They are good but others on the forum said SL Hardwood provide a similar service and are much cheaper. Obviously looking at the size of your shop, you will be machining timber yourself though. So take a look at vincent and sykes.
As for tool shops, don't know any good, local independant ones in Cannock, but if your are travelling into Birmingham; Toolman, Yardley are a good independant tool shop, and much oif their stuff is at a discount price compared to elsewhere.


----------



## MickCheese (1 Jan 2011)

Looking good.

Can I make a suggestion for when your garage is erected?

In a previous house I had a pre-cast concrete garage and it always leaked from under the concrete panels. I think this could have been prevented by seating the panels onto a bed of builders adhesive, silicon or something similar.

Mick


----------



## Lons (1 Jan 2011)

bucephalus":3qtz5ped said:


> I am lucky in that I have great neighbours who are also fairly hard of hearing.  The workshop will also be fully lined with constructional slab insulation (that is supposed to have good sound reducing properties according to Wickes anyway) and 11mm OSB, so hopefully I won't cause any problems - but yes, its a storage room/home gym as far as anyone else is concerned! :twisted:



   

I think you've got it well sorted =D> 

It will make a great workshop and addition to your property.

cheers

Bob
Oh, and Micks' suggestion about sealing the panels sounds like a good idea. Much easier to do now than later.


----------



## Deansocial (2 Jan 2011)

how mush hardcore went down, that doesnt look anywhere near enough, 4-6" would be the correct amout nearer the 6" for driving on.


----------



## bucephalus (2 Jan 2011)

Lons":39utwvh9 said:


> Micks' suggestion about sealing the panels sounds like a good idea. Much easier to do now than later.


Glad to be able to report that they did do that all round.  There is also a sand/cement fillet all round on the inside. Will post the build pics shortly.



Deansocial":39utwvh9 said:


> how mush hardcore went down, that doesnt look anywhere near enough


Yep, as I mentioned it wasn't as much as I was expecting, especially after having looked at some of the builds on here which seem to use tons of the stuff, but its too late to do anything about it now, so just have to see how it goes! :?


----------



## Deansocial (3 Jan 2011)

sure i posted earlier to say the cable should be 600mm deep as i see it is only just below the surface


----------



## bucephalus (10 Jan 2011)

Time for an update. About a week or so after the base was completed the concrete garage arrived - woohoo! Didn't look like much though whilst it was on the back of the truck...






...and in no time at all they had it unloaded.











Then the two guys just got on with the job...


























































And within about three hours the building was up.  

The garage was supplied by Lidget Concrete Garages; it is their base 'Pent' model. It has a steel security personnel door rather than a timber one, but still has the timber fascias and two 4'x2' timber windows. I would have preferred the double glazed windows but frankly just couldn't afford it at the moment. It has guttering fixed across the back and a sand/cement fillet around the base of the walls inside. It cost £2087 for the building, so the running total is now £3287 before putting anything in it... 

Overall I would have to say I am very pleased with it so far. The metal roofing is lined with something Lidget call 'Graftotherm' or some such - a thin layer of what looks like shredded paper that is very hard and eliminates condensation from the inside of the roof. The timber windows are (unsurprisingly) a bit of a disappointment gathering as they do quite a lot of condensation. Hopefully once it is insulated, heated and de-humidified it won't be a problem...

Next step is going to be insulating and lining it out.


----------



## whacky (10 Jan 2011)

Nice workshop, loving the build thread and the detailed pictures. I bet it adds more value to your house than you have paid.

How does it look sat in your garden does it feel overpowering?


----------



## bucephalus (18 Jan 2011)

Hi Whacky

Yeah - another reason for siting on that side of the garden was although it was clearly visible through the kitchen window, it actually can't be seen through the patio window of the lounge where I spend more of my time - unless I make a point of looking round the corner to see it, so its not too bad - not ideal, but hey... once I'm in there it won't be a problem!


----------



## chickenslippers (19 Jan 2011)

That's looking really good and I'm looking forward to seeing the next installment of photo's.

Did you ever watch the series where Tommy Walsh built his ultimate workshop?

Thanks for taking the time post,

Cheers, Si


----------

